# VRAI iPod Vidéo !



## La Toune (31 Décembre 2005)

Y a t-il des rumeurs sur l'éventuelle sortie d'un iPod vidéo lisant d'autres formats que le Mpeg4 et le H.264 ?
(AVI, Mpeg2, DV ...)


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Ho ben tu sais, tu n'as qu'à la lancer la rumeur 

Ceci dit c'est pas très compliqué de transformer une vidéo en Mpeg4 ou H.264, et ça prend moins de place


----------



## romain31000 (31 Décembre 2005)

La Toune a dit:
			
		

> Y a t-il des rumeurs sur l'éventuelle sortie d'un iPod vidéo lisant d'autres formats que le Mpeg4 et le H.264 ?
> (AVI, Mpeg2, DV ...)


même si l'ipod actuel est un ipod "avec video" en quoi serait-ce mieux qu'un Ipod lise des formats divx ou autres?et puis il existe des logiciles pour convertir les vidéos aux formats lus par l'ipod...


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Disons que d'un point de vue pratique et après tout sensé, pourquoi devrait-on convertir les vidéos pour les mettre sur le iPod, quand les autres lecteurs vidéos ne nécessitent pas cette conversion ?

Ensuite je me dis que c'est une restriction de la part d'Apple mais que l'ergonomie et la fonctionnalité compensent.


----------



## Freelancer (31 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Disons que d'un point de vue pratique et après tout sensé, pourquoi devrait-on convertir les vidéos pour les mettre sur le iPod, quand les autres lecteurs vidéos ne nécessitent pas cette conversion ? Ensuite je me dis que c'est une restriction de la part d'Apple mais que l'ergonomie et la fonctionnalité compensent.



Tout simplement parce que les autres fabricants de baladeur n'ont pas leur propre format video à promouvoir, non?
Et Sony a me semble-t-il longtemps obligé les utilisateurs de ses baladeurs mp3 à convertir leur musique  en format mp3 made in Sony (la compression ATRAC, si mes souvenirs sont bons)


----------



## chroukin (31 Décembre 2005)

Peut-être aussi, je ne savais pas ça


----------



## bompi (31 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais l'obligation de passer à l'ATRAC3 n'a pas trop réussi à Sony ...
Apple a eu au moins la bonne idée d'autoriser le MP3 tout simple, n'obligeant pas à tout retranscoder pour passer à l'iPod. Avec Sony, ce n'était même pas possible.


----------



## ederntal (31 Décembre 2005)

La Toune a dit:
			
		

> Y a t-il des rumeurs sur l'éventuelle sortie d'un iPod vidéo lisant d'autres formats que le Mpeg4 et le H.264 ?
> (AVI, Mpeg2, DV ...)




Euh tu te trompes sur tes exigences je crois...

L'iPod actuel est optimisé (niveau video) pour les clips, les séries, les video de famille et les podcasts... et il le fait très bien je crois.

A mon avis, un VRAI iPod video, si il sors, ne liera que le Mpeg4 et le H264 (ce qui est suffisant vu que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour cette utilisation) mais aura toutes les caractéristiques que l'on dois exiger d'un appareil dédié au cinéma :

-meilleur définition supporté sur l'export tv
-gestion des sous-titres...


----------



## greg2 (31 Décembre 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, un VRAI iPod video, si il sors, ne liera que le Mpeg4 et le H264 (ce qui est suffisant vu que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux pour cette utilisation) mais aura toutes les caractéristiques que l'on dois exiger d'un appareil dédié au cinéma :
> 
> -meilleur définition supporté sur l'export tv
> -gestion des sous-titres...


Là, je suis d'accord, cet iPod n'aura un veritable intérêt vidéo que lorsqu'il permettra une résolution suffisante pour le brancher sur un projecteur vidéo ou équivalent.


----------



## spyan (31 Décembre 2005)

Personnellement je trouve qu'un film encodé en Mpeg 4 en 25000 Kbps est excellent sur ma TV, et quasiment aussi bon qu'un DVD.


----------



## desmopro (31 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement parce que les autres fabricants de baladeur n'ont pas leur propre format video à promouvoir, non?
> Et Sony a me semble-t-il longtemps obligé les utilisateurs de ses baladeurs mp3 à convertir leur musique en format mp3 made in Sony (la compression ATRAC, si mes souvenirs sont bons)


 
Prend la PSP , Qui possède de vrai qualité vidéo (Ecran large) néccésite l'encodage en fichier MP4 Sony !!! Et je sais se que je dis , je me suis fais avoir au début


----------



## 222diablo222 (31 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Disons que d'un point de vue pratique et après tout sensé, pourquoi devrait-on convertir les vidéos pour les mettre sur le iPod, quand les autres lecteurs vidéos ne nécessitent pas cette conversion ?


Pourquoi y a t il plusieurs formats vidéos...


----------



## houlala63 (1 Janvier 2006)

Peut etre que ce sera possible avec Ipod linux !!!

http://ipodlinuxinstl.sourceforge.net/index.shtml

Mais ce n'est pas pour tout de suite


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre que ce sera possible avec Ipod linux !!!
> 
> http://ipodlinuxinstl.sourceforge.net/index.shtml
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas pour tout de suite


Installer Linux sur un iPod ? Je vois pas l'intérêt


----------



## Claude number X (2 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Installer Linux sur un iPod ? Je vois pas l'intérêt



Ces forums regorgent de topics ou certains fantasment sur de futurs Mactel avec un dualboot, c'est déjà possible sur un iPod alors pourquoi pas ! D'autant que certains n'y voit pas que de l'intérêt de geek, mais aussi des avantages énormes :
ici par exemple


----------



## valoriel (3 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Installer Linux sur un iPod ? Je vois pas l'intérêt


pour info, les avantages sont multiples!

1/ pouvoir lire des vidéos... cette fonction est disponible depuis un certain temps et marche avec les iPods d'ancienne génération (jusqu'à la 3G)

je parle ici de lire des vidéos sur des iPods autre que l'iPod vidéo  

2/ pouvoir installer des jeux supplémentaires (il me semble qu'une logithéque assez intéressante est disponible...)

3/ pouvoir enregistrer avec son iPod (fonction que beaucoup aimerait voire implentée par Apple )

4/ et d'autres trucs encore......................


----------



## chroukin (3 Janvier 2006)

OK, je vois mieux, mais j'avais lu que sur un ipod nano c'était pas possible encore ? Du  nouveau ? L'interface changerait donc si on installe linux là dessus


----------



## valoriel (4 Janvier 2006)

je ne m'avance pas quand à la compatibilité avec les différents modèles d'iPods...

un tour sur le site d'iPodlinux devrait eclaircir la chose!

et j'avais oublier plus haut:

5/ on peut rajouter des icônes dans les menus


----------



## Loops (4 Janvier 2006)

les formats supportés par Apple sont peut etre le meilleurs, mais ne sont pas les plus répendus. Et devoir tout réencoder prends du temps, d'autant que tu dois aussi stocker en double les fichiers. Bref, c'est pas le choix le plus pratique, et ça conditionne l'achat de beaucoup de monde, d'autant que le réencodage prend un paquet de temps, d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre.


----------



## Freelancer (4 Janvier 2006)

Loops a dit:
			
		

> les formats supportés par Apple sont peut etre le meilleurs, mais ne sont pas les plus répendus. Et devoir tout réencoder prends du temps, d'autant que tu dois aussi stocker en double les fichiers. Bref, c'est pas le choix le plus pratique, et ça conditionne l'achat de beaucoup de monde, d'autant que le réencodage prend un paquet de temps, d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre.



avec ffmpegx, la durée d'encodage est d'à peu près la durée de la video : un clip de 4 minutes prendra un peu plus de 4 minutes à encoder (suivant les options choisies) 
En revanche, avec quicktime pro, c'est une horreur tellement c'est long.


----------



## Loops (4 Janvier 2006)

Tu confirmes donc ce que je dis. S'il faut prévoir deux heures par film, c'est quand meme assez insupportable, et surtout absolument pas optimal


----------



## Paps (20 Janvier 2006)

Changer just la taille d'un film en .mp4 pour qu'il soit de la bonne taille pour le ipod prends en gros une nuit.... 

Donc j'imagine même pas si c'est des autres formats... 

Enfin tout mes film sont en h.264 (DVD rippé) mes d'une très bonne qualité plus de 1 GO par film et une très bonne résolution...

Donc je dois reconvertir la taille et sa prend déjà du temps...

Enfin bref il faut absolument qu'il améliore quicktime pour avoir des temps raisonables...

++ Paps

P.S. J'ai un PowerBook RevB 1.5GHZ 2 GO de ram ati 9700


----------



## Imaginus (20 Janvier 2006)

Tiens histoire de foutre un peu la merde... L'ipod video (sa puce video)est capable de faire du 640X480... On peut se demander pourquoi Apple a choisit deliberement un ecran de resolution inferieure... Pour une maj de l'ipod ? Pourquoi pas...
Qui plus est on annonce une reduction de 70% de la consomation energetique de la nouvelle revision de ladite puce... Ca laisserait un chouya d'energie en plus pour un ecran de plus grande taille... 
Creative utilise un lcd de 260000 couleurs avec une meilleure luminosité... Ils utilisent aussi une puce plus musclée qui lit les formats classique divx et xvid... 
Ah oui ... On a amelioré les batteries aussi... 


Finalement Apple n'a qu'a se pencher pour amelioré son ipod video... En fait le contraire serait vraiment etonnant...


----------



## CLAY (20 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens histoire de foutre un peu la merde... L'ipod video (sa puce video)est capable de faire du 640X480... On peut se demander pourquoi Apple a choisit deliberement un ecran de resolution inferieure... Pour une maj de l'ipod ? Pourquoi pas...
> Qui plus est on annonce une reduction de 70% de la consomation energetique de la nouvelle revision de ladite puce... Ca laisserait un chouya d'energie en plus pour un ecran de plus grande taille...
> Creative utilise un lcd de 260000 couleurs avec une meilleure luminosité... Ils utilisent aussi une puce plus musclée qui lit les formats classique divx et xvid...
> Ah oui ... On a amelioré les batteries aussi...
> ...



tres juste, tu m'a cloué


----------

